# Extract Direct Link (Url) To Streaming Media?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to extract the direct streaming url from cbs radio boston 98.5 fm the sports hub? Link below goes to radio.com player not a direct link. I'm told there is a plug in for mozilla that does it but I don't have firefox.

I don't want to use radio.com player. I prefer aor radio but I need a direct url to input.

http://player.radio.com/player/RadioPlayer.php?version=1.2.12366&station=20629


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally got it from yourmuze.fm. their link works in aor radio.


----------

